
Look Before You Leap: Seeing what’s in front of us in portraits from the past - prismatic
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/look-you-leap
======
froh
A récent exhibition of the Paris musée d'Orsay is in a similar vein: Black
models: from Géricault to Matisse

[https://www.musee-orsay.fr/en/events/exhibitions/in-the-
muse...](https://www.musee-orsay.fr/en/events/exhibitions/in-the-
museums/exhibitions-in-the-musee-dorsay/article/le-modele-
noir-47692.html?cHash=f010ade30d)

Can't comment more on it right now but did want to at least provide the
connection.

